# Other > DWD Book Club >  The tattooist of Auschwitz

## Suzi

Ben knew I wanted to read this, so got it out of the school library for me to borrow! 
Well, I've finished it. OMG what a book. It's all a true story and it's harrowing, it's hard to read, it's beautifully and sensitively written. It's amazing. 
Totally loved it...

----------


## Jaquaia

Sarah lent me it, I haven't got round to it yet though!

----------


## Suzi

It's a really important story to tell....

----------


## OldMike

Sounds a really harrowing story  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

It is, but it's also full of hope and love and beauty....

----------


## Jaquaia

Just got round to starting this.

----------


## Suzi

It's a brilliant book. I don't think you can "enjoy" it itms? But it is brilliant.

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm about half way through. It's brilliantly written, absolutely harrowing

----------


## Suzi

Isn't it? But you can't put it down either...

----------


## Jaquaia

Finished it. Couldn't put it down. An absolutely amazing book

----------


## Suzi

I felt the same - but could you honestly say you "enjoyed" it?

----------


## Jaquaia

No. I can't see how anyone could enjoy it really, but it's a story that needs telling and it's told incredibly well. It's been a long time since I've finished a book in just a few hours but I couldn't put it down.

----------

Suzi (10-06-19)

----------


## Suzi

I agree. It needed to be told. The facts that needed to get out there that no one would have thought about - I know there were things I didn't know etc...

----------


## Jaquaia

Same here

----------


## OldMike

*** WARNING details of a program about Auschwitz ***

The was a program about it on BBC4 (I think) can't remember the name it was about descendents of those high up in the Nazi party. Rudolf Hoss was the commandant of Auschwitz and him, his wife and family lived in a villa next to the camp. Hoss would put his uniform on, put his cap on, stick a pistol in his belt then kiss his wife and kids goodbye and go through a gate into the camp and murder a few thousand people as though it was just another day at the office.  The kids used to collect strawberries from the villa grounds and granny use to say wash the ash of them before you eat them. This descendant of Hoss had a picture of his father as a little boy looking through the gate little knowing what went on the other side. A descendant of Hoss and a descendant of one of the survivors went to Auschwitz and stood by this gate then went through it in to the camp and discussed how they both felt. Basically it was how the descendants of these evil Nazis coped with what their forebearers did.

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that's horrible... Similar to the stories (apart from the ending) to The boy in Striped Pajamas....

----------


## Paula

> Wow, that's horrible... Similar to the stories (apart from the ending) to The boy in Striped Pajamas....


That was a horrible, horrible story......

----------


## Suzi

It was/is

----------

